# Pig oil..?



## RosedeneRescueWalsall

I have a beauty of a cob- but his mane, tail and feathers don't seem to like being tame. I don't like having his mane and tail as long as they are, and would rather cut his feathers, but his owner (I have him on full loan, but she still has a large input) won't let me!
Recently got told about pig oil, and told to use that. After research, I heard some horror stories but then most said they had no problem using it, especially on feathers.

Does anyone have any opinions on it, and how to use it if you think it's worth it?
Thanks! 
*(I'm aware I'm using the account I use for the rescue I'm at, but since I never post in anything other then the rescue threads, no reason to create a whole new account for one question!  ) *


----------



## AlexArt

Pig oil is just another name for baby oil, it's great for keeping mud out of feathers as well as mud fever in winter, and to keep them conditioned so they don't mat up! Allergies are rare to it, but if in doubt patch test on the horse before smothering it in the stuff!! Mane wise you could try a running plait to keep it tidy - wash first then put some conditioner/baby oil in and leave to dry then plait and leave and that will help keep even unruly hair looking a bit tidier!!


----------



## RachJeremy

My boy has long mane, tail & feathers. We've started pig oil on his feathers to keep them clean as he's got lovely white legs and look horrible when he's muddy! But his mane and tail are rarely washed or done with anything drastic, i just use a mane and tail conditioner when i brush him if it's getting tangled or 'untamed'. But i would be wary of some products as they aren't all as good as each other... 
This one works well IMO:









I recently got the one Mark Todd has brought out in a black bottle. It's not bad, but it's not as good as the one above.

My boss uses a product called Show Sheen which she uses as mane and tail for hers. And that's quite good.


----------



## RosedeneRescueWalsall

Ohhh great, thanks for that


----------



## Blitz

I have cobs with long manes and tails and feathers - no way would they ever be trimmed. I put pig oil on them sometimes (it doesnt seem anything like baby oil to me!). I put it in a spray dispenser and spray it on and brush or comb it in. I also use canter coat shine as the oil goes disgusting if it gets wet.
Most of the time though I dont put anything on mine and they look fine.


----------



## AlexArt

The coat shine/spray shine type sprays as above are silicon based so they ruin hair and make it very brittle so you end up with a worse mane and tail than you started with eventually, that's why they look shiny when you spray them then the next day they are dull as anything as the spray attracts dirt and sucks the moisture out of the hair so it's prone to breaking - just like pantene does and it builds up on the hair too so hard to get rid of. The best natural conditioner which really does make a nice shine that lasts is cider vinegar - just pour on and rinse off after washing, it'll also help get rid of excess baby oil, we used to use that for shows.


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods

Pig oil is the same as refined paraffin oil - its used to keep pigs skin in good condition in the summer months, you will pay more for pig oil than paraffin oil.

If you concoct a mixture of a similar texture to a McDonalds milk shake of the oil and sulphur, and apply liberally to feathers, they will go yellow for a day or two, then for 2-3 weeks the mud and dirt just slips off x (have never had a problem in 30 years, nor have known anyone to have had problems, but I imagine like anything some will have a reaction, so its probably best to patch test first) x

if you are looking to just ad condition then use Coconut oil, alot of people from warmer climbs use this on their hair instead of washing it, its great for condition, you can buy it from the worldwide food section in the supermarket x


----------



## RosedeneRescueWalsall

Thanks for the help everyone- will defo take everyone's tips into mind  x


----------

